# Hyper or Hypo?



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have suddenly developed symptoms and I am going for labs soon, however I am very confused because it seems that I have symtpoms of both, but that's not possible-I have no thyroid, just on replacement meds (137mcg Levothroid and 5mcg of Generic T3).
Here are my symptoms:
Very old hands and feet
Light/short mentrual cycle
Anxiety ( I cannot stop biting my nails )
More tired than usual
Hair is shedding more than usual
Very hungry
No weight gain or loss
Very sore muscles and bones, when I stand from a sitting position, it is hard to walk, I am so sore and stiff most all the time this past week
My face right now has red splotches and it burns and itches and I have puffy bags under my eyes
Anyone have any idea if I am probably under or over medicated?
I feel just awful and these symtoms pretty much all just showed up to the party, I was feeling ok prior to about a week or so ago.
Thanks for any iinput


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I have suddenly developed symptoms and I am going for labs soon, however I am very confused because it seems that I have symtpoms of both, but that's not possible-I have no thyroid, just on replacement meds (137mcg Levothroid and 5mcg of Generic T3).
> Here are my symptoms:
> Very old hands and feet
> Light/short mentrual cycle
> ...


How is your Ferritin?
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Good question. Have never had it checked before. I will ask my doc to add this to my lab order.
Thank you Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Good question. Have never had it checked before. I will ask my doc to add this to my lab order.
> Thank you Andros!


If you went to the link provided, you will see every symptom you mentioned and more on that list.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> If you went to the link provided, you will see every symptom you mentioned and more on that list.


I did go to the link, and I also just went to have labs done and asked for the Ferritin, the doctor told me that he thinks this is out of his field of work and there is something else going on with me, that it isn't something caused by Ferritin. He suggested I call my regular PCP or got to the Emergency Room. My regular PCP closed early for the day, and I went into the ER, but walked right back out feeling silly, what would I tell them? I have this rash on my face, I feel super anxious and jittery and I am walking like an old lady. What would they be able to do about that? Ugh, I am just so frustrated that my doctor is blowing me off like this. I truly believe this is all related to my thyroid meds. I just decided not to go back to work and go home and lay down. I don't know what else to do  My face is burning now, my surrounding eye area is swollen and itching, it has spread to my neck. I feel awful and I am scared to take anymore of my thyroid meds. :sad0049:


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I'd go to ER. I go to ER anytime I CAN'T FUNCTION NORMALLY. Thats what we pay our health system for. I don't know what to tell you, you could be both. BUT ....short pms cycles are usually hyper also the hunger thing. I had that in December. I'm so HYPO NOW cause they pulled me off meds i'm the opposite until the new dosage kicks in. The hospital can test your thyroid in oNE HOUR. go!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I did go to the link, and I also just went to have labs done and asked for the Ferritin, the doctor told me that he thinks this is out of his field of work and there is something else going on with me, that it isn't something caused by Ferritin. He suggested I call my regular PCP or got to the Emergency Room. My regular PCP closed early for the day, and I went into the ER, but walked right back out feeling silly, what would I tell them? I have this rash on my face, I feel super anxious and jittery and I am walking like an old lady. What would they be able to do about that? Ugh, I am just so frustrated that my doctor is blowing me off like this. I truly believe this is all related to my thyroid meds. I just decided not to go back to work and go home and lay down. I don't know what else to do  My face is burning now, my surrounding eye area is swollen and itching, it has spread to my neck. I feel awful and I am scared to take anymore of my thyroid meds. :sad0049:


I cannot believe that your doctor denied you the Ferritin test and passed you off to the PCP or ER! Just when I think I cannot be shocked any more, I find out this is not true!

I trust you have not eaten any seafood or consumed vast amounts of MSG??

Not a doc here but I still suspect low Ferritin and "maybe" some kind of allergic reaction simultaneously.

You are my "special" little friend and I am so worried about you. You have been the nicest woman throughout your entire illness which cannot be said for everyone. Sick is sick and a lot of folks get cranky which of course is understandable.

You don't deserve this.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> I cannot believe that your doctor denied you the Ferritin test and passed you off to the PCP or ER! Just when I think I cannot be shocked any more, I find out this is not true!
> 
> I trust you have not eaten any seafood or consumed vast amounts of MSG??
> 
> ...


Oh Andros! I think you just made me all better!That was the nicest thing to say hugs1
No seafood, no MSG. Just bananas, jasmine rice, asparagus, coffee, regular stuff that I always eat. I have had a couple of episodes the past 3 weeks where my face would start itching and it 'feels' like hives or something. But it never flared up this bad before. It started this morning when I woke up, a little itching and redness, by the time I got to work my co-workers were asking what was wrong with my face, when I went to the bathroom I barely recognized myself, my face was swollen, puffy, these deep creases around my eyes and my eyelids and jawline itching, my neck is splotchy too. My hands have also started to get red spots and itching a bit. It feels like my whole body is reacting to something, my feet and hands are freezing. I can't really stand up straight when I walk. My muscles and bones hurt. And it has gotten progressively worse the last couple weeks. My gut has been right thus far in my journey and my guts tells me I am either under or over medicated. Perhaps I will got to the ER, I didn't know they could run thyroid tests that fast, but I just had them done and will get results in 2 days. i just don't want to waste my money at the ER. I have lost total confidence in my doc though, I think the answer is to go shopping for a new doc and see what my labs from today say. Luckily I get the lab results automatically sent to me through an online 'chart' I signed up for. It just truly sucks feeling so bad, moms and managers can't take days off, probably a bigger hit to my ego than anything


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Oh Andros! I think you just made me all better!That was the nicest thing to say hugs1
> No seafood, no MSG. Just bananas, jasmine rice, asparagus, coffee, regular stuff that I always eat. I have had a couple of episodes the past 3 weeks where my face would start itching and it 'feels' like hives or something. But it never flared up this bad before. It started this morning when I woke up, a little itching and redness, by the time I got to work my co-workers were asking what was wrong with my face, when I went to the bathroom I barely recognized myself, my face was swollen, puffy, these deep creases around my eyes and my eyelids and jawline itching, my neck is splotchy too. My hands have also started to get red spots and itching a bit. It feels like my whole body is reacting to something, my feet and hands are freezing. I can't really stand up straight when I walk. My muscles and bones hurt. And it has gotten progressively worse the last couple weeks. My gut has been right thus far in my journey and my guts tells me I am either under or over medicated. Perhaps I will got to the ER, I didn't know they could run thyroid tests that fast, but I just had them done and will get results in 2 days. i just don't want to waste my money at the ER. I have lost total confidence in my doc though, I think the answer is to go shopping for a new doc and see what my labs from today say. Luckily I get the lab results automatically sent to me through an online 'chart' I signed up for. It just truly sucks feeling so bad, moms and managers can't take days off, probably a bigger hit to my ego than anything


 Are you hot? Have you taken your temperature? I think you do need a new doc. I agree w/that wholeheartedly.

My husband and I "love" the jasmine rice. We are gluten intolerant so we eat a lot of rice and the jasmine is wonderful.

Yes; this sucks.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Are you hot? Have you taken your temperature? I think you do need a new doc. I agree w/that wholeheartedly.
> 
> My husband and I "love" the jasmine rice. We are gluten intolerant so we eat a lot of rice and the jasmine is wonderful.
> 
> Yes; this sucks.


Not hot. 98.3, actually I have been freezing my tail off all day 
Now the bottom of my foot hurts and I'm limping. Holy Cow Batman, I am falling apart! Good news is it is snowing here tomorrow


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

jasmine rice is yummy but bad if you have sugar issues its not a good one on the glycemic index. Just a friendly note


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> jasmine rice is yummy but bad if you have sugar issues its not a good one on the glycemic index. Just a friendly note


You are absolutely right about the rice. Very high on the glycemic index! Thanks for the heads up to our posters who may be diabetic!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Not hot. 98.3, actually I have been freezing my tail off all day
> Now the bottom of my foot hurts and I'm limping. Holy Cow Batman, I am falling apart! Good news is it is snowing here tomorrow


Hope you are here today; I am concerned to see how you are and what else has developed. I hope nothing else but......................???

Waiting to hear from you when you can!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hope you are here today; I am concerned to see how you are and what else has developed. I hope nothing else but......................???
> 
> Waiting to hear from you when you can!


I am here  I am heading out in 10 mins to see my PCP, his wonderful secretary was just as appalled about my endo blowing me off and scheduled me to come in today. My PCP also treated my grandmother and sister, both of whom are no longer with us and both had autoimmune disease. I am hopeful, he is a really good doctor, so we shall see. My face still burns a little, some swelling around my eyes still and itchy face. I am still limping about and freezing (doesn't help that it snowed today, but I am still grateful, it is BEAUTIFUL outside!) my fingers are 'very' swollen today also. Something is up. I will update you on how the visit goes! Thank you for caring and it means so much to have someone to talk to...infinite appreciation for that<3!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I am here  I am heading out in 10 mins to see my PCP, his wonderful secretary was just as appalled about my endo blowing me off and scheduled me to come in today. My PCP also treated my grandmother and sister, both of whom are no longer with us and both had autoimmune disease. I am hopeful, he is a really good doctor, so we shall see. My face still burns a little, some swelling around my eyes still and itchy face. I am still limping about and freezing (doesn't help that it snowed today, but I am still grateful, it is BEAUTIFUL outside!) my fingers are 'very' swollen today also. Something is up. I will update you on how the visit goes! Thank you for caring and it means so much to have someone to talk to...infinite appreciation for that<3!


I happen to care more than you will ever know!! It's in my nature to be caring. I (we all) will be waiting to hear from you.

How very very nice that your PCP will see you. I wonder if the PCP should just take over your thyroid care.

First things first though. Got to get you through this whatever it is!!

The snow here was gorgeous. Did not stick on the roadways. We had about 2" of the fluffiest. It is now all melted away. THAT is the best kind of snow. really enjoyable.

Huggles,


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> I happen to care more than you will ever know!! It's in my nature to be caring. I (we all) will be waiting to hear from you.
> 
> How very very nice that your PCP will see you. I wonder if the PCP should just take over your thyroid care.
> 
> ...


Yes! We had just about the same here, it's nice when it's that way, no nasty slush or ice to deal with afterwards. So glad you could share in the festivities  PCP visit went well, he looked at my labs from yesterday, they are already visible to the docs but have not posted to my online chart yet, he mentioned my levels looked good, my TSH was under 2 he said. He mentioned parvo virus (ruff ruff, LOL!) and tested for that and "a few other things", about 5 vials of blood, he said he should know by Monday. I completely forgot to ask him for the ferritin. Shame on me! My brain is obviously having issues. I will ask him when we speak on Monday. He listens to me, so that is nice to have for a change. I guess I am more worried about the swelling in my hands and face. That was not one of the low ferritin symptoms, and not for nothing but I am worried for my kidneys....this is what my sister died from...so I can't help but to freak a little. I could have just gotten a bad batch of meds, just a had a refill done 7 days ago, and they could only give me 5 of the 30 pills, had to go back for the rest. Or...maybe I need to try another form of thyroid replacement. PCP agrees it could be anything, so the mission begins. Will keep you updated...the 15, yes 15! kisses in a row I got from my 4 year old adorable son sure did some wonderful healing to my soul this evening.
Good night my thoughtful friend, thanks for the hugs today


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Labs are in!
TSH	1.95(0.27 - 4.20) Previous labs:3.18
T3 FREE 3.3(2.3 - 4.2) Previous labs: 2.6
T4 FREE 1.6(0.9 - 1.8) Previous labs: 1.4
CALCIUM	8.0	(8.4 - 10.5) 
So.....looks like my thyroid levels are good 
And the best news of all...
PTH INTACT 19.0(15.0 - 65.0)
My Parathyroids are coming back to life!!!
**Actually my doctor just emailed me again and with the PTH levels he said that it is so 'high' because of my Calcium being so low still and is to be expected. So, this is the opposite with other labs, the lower number being high and the higher number being low. It is good to see that at least they are registering, don't you think? Means they are not 'dead' and probably healing ? Fingers crossed...TGIF!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Yes! We had just about the same here, it's nice when it's that way, no nasty slush or ice to deal with afterwards. So glad you could share in the festivities  PCP visit went well, he looked at my labs from yesterday, they are already visible to the docs but have not posted to my online chart yet, he mentioned my levels looked good, my TSH was under 2 he said. He mentioned parvo virus (ruff ruff, LOL!) and tested for that and "a few other things", about 5 vials of blood, he said he should know by Monday. I completely forgot to ask him for the ferritin. Shame on me! My brain is obviously having issues. I will ask him when we speak on Monday. He listens to me, so that is nice to have for a change. I guess I am more worried about the swelling in my hands and face. That was not one of the low ferritin symptoms, and not for nothing but I am worried for my kidneys....this is what my sister died from...so I can't help but to freak a little. I could have just gotten a bad batch of meds, just a had a refill done 7 days ago, and they could only give me 5 of the 30 pills, had to go back for the rest. Or...maybe I need to try another form of thyroid replacement. PCP agrees it could be anything, so the mission begins. Will keep you updated...the 15, yes 15! kisses in a row I got from my 4 year old adorable son sure did some wonderful healing to my soul this evening.
> Good night my thoughtful friend, thanks for the hugs today


What meds were bad?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Labs are in!
> TSH	1.95(0.27 - 4.20) Previous labs:3.18
> T3 FREE 3.3(2.3 - 4.2) Previous labs: 2.6
> T4 FREE 1.6(0.9 - 1.8) Previous labs: 1.4
> ...


Your thyroid labs do look "gooder!" A little tweaking in order maybe once you find out what else is going on. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1 or less and the FREES above the mid-range line. Your FT3 is a little below. Beings that is your active hormone, it would be better if it was a bit higher. I am thinking that you are not converting too well as the FT4 is high in the range.

So................what about the other stuff; the swelling, the splotches and all of that? Nadda? Is it still w/you? How do you feel today?

It sure seems like the parathyroids are kicking in as well they should given time and care.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear your parathyroids are coming back to life, and sorry to hear you have been so sick otherwise. It sounds like you have a good PCP who is on top of these things. Keep us posted.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> Glad to hear your parathyroids are coming back to life, and sorry to hear you have been so sick otherwise. It sounds like you have a good PCP who is on top of these things. Keep us posted.


I was wanting to talk to you!!! What do you think about my PTH level? What was yours like when you started checking your levels? Does it look like they are "alive" and can heal/grow stronger from here? My Endo seems to think they will not, being this far out from surgery (8 months) and they are still not functioning well.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I just noticed your post. I have been a bit absent since the start of Spring semester, and I'm having a hard time keeping track of whose thread I was following!

My PTH levels were all on a different scale. 
My surgery was 8/5/10
8/31/10 PTH 13.8 (12.0-65)
9/23/10 PTH 18.8 (8.2-83.5)
11/11/10 PTH 25.4 (8.2-83.5) This is when I started to feel better.

Your PTH levels are pretty low in the range, and your Calcium is definitely low. How are you feeling? Are you feeling low calcium symptoms? I imagine you would be at that level. Are you still taking Calcitriol/Rocalcitriol? What about Magnesium, Calcium, Vit D?

I honestly do not know if your parathyroids will get better or not. I know mine did, but it was much sooner after surgery, and the D/Magnesium/Calcium combo is still essential for me. My last calcium level was a bit low, and I totally forgot to ask my new doc to check my PTH level when I saw her last week. (I really need to make a list because this is not the only thing I forgot to ask her about!)

From what I read, doctors consider parathyroids officially "dead" a year after surgery, but someone posted on another forum that theirs improved 2 years later. So, I would not give up all hope yet. I would want to try out a month on really good, brand name, Calcium, D and Magnesium. That is, 3 separate supplements, Not Calcium with D and Magnesium added, taken religiously, daily, with food, four hours apart from your thyroid supplement and spread throughout the day.

And then my purely non-scientific approach would be to do whatever spiritual practice speaks to you to send some good energy to your throat! Pray, get Reiki, healing hands, your throat blessed on the feast day of St Blaise (Feb 3, just missed it), wear blue or get a blue crystal for your throat chakra, get anointed by the Holy Spirit, meditate on your voice, visualize your parathyroids healing (they're about the size of a grain of rice, and there's 4 in your throat behind where your thyroid was). 
Enlist some help from your Priest, Minister, Rabbi, medicine woman
.....really whatever, whoever works for you. I believe that there is a spiritual component to healing, and that these practices can help, even if it is just purely psychological.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Your thyroid labs do look "gooder!" A little tweaking in order maybe once you find out what else is going on. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1 or less and the FREES above the mid-range line. Your FT3 is a little below. Beings that is your active hormone, it would be better if it was a bit higher. I am thinking that you are not converting too well as the FT4 is high in the range.
> 
> So................what about the other stuff; the swelling, the splotches and all of that? Nadda? Is it still w/you? How do you feel today?
> 
> It sure seems like the parathyroids are kicking in as well they should given time and care.


The other stuff...it's getting worse  I feel puffy and swollen all over and my whole body aches. My kness and elbow joints hurt and I just feel awful. I also have kidney pain now.I am anxiously awaiting some input on lab results from my doc. Maybe I have a bad kidney infection going on. No fever though. I feel almost the same way I did when I was diagnosed with Hashi's back in the fall of '09. I am just praying I don't have another autoimmune disease surfacing. ( I have read that it is common to have mutiple autoimmune disorders) My sister had autoimmune kidney disease she eventually died from and I am just scared to death right now actually. Isn't it the "not knowing" part that really stresses us out? I am hoping that it is just low ferritin or my continued low calcium or something that can be treated. 
I guess my thyroid stuff is on the backburner for now, since it is okay for now.
Thank you for asking! :hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh dear, you do have a lot going on. If you are taking a lot of calcium supplements, that can affect the kidneys as well, especially if your body is not absorbing the calcium you are taking. Your calcium levels are so low that I doubt this is the case, unless your body is just not able to absorb your calcium supplements.

Sending you a BIG HUG!!! It sounds like you need one!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> Oh dear, you do have a lot going on. If you are taking a lot of calcium supplements, that can affect the kidneys as well, especially if your body is not absorbing the calcium you are taking. Your calcium levels are so low that I doubt this is the case, unless your body is just not able to absorb your calcium supplements.
> 
> Sending you a BIG HUG!!! It sounds like you need one!


Thank you so much, hugs are the bestest!! You have been such a blessing too...

Just got a call from my PCP. ANA came back positive  Going in tomorrow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> The other stuff...it's getting worse  I feel puffy and swollen all over and my whole body aches. My kness and elbow joints hurt and I just feel awful. I also have kidney pain now.I am anxiously awaiting some input on lab results from my doc. Maybe I have a bad kidney infection going on. No fever though. I feel almost the same way I did when I was diagnosed with Hashi's back in the fall of '09. I am just praying I don't have another autoimmune disease surfacing. ( I have read that it is common to have mutiple autoimmune disorders) My sister had autoimmune kidney disease she eventually died from and I am just scared to death right now actually. Isn't it the "not knowing" part that really stresses us out? I am hoping that it is just low ferritin or my continued low calcium or something that can be treated.
> I guess my thyroid stuff is on the backburner for now, since it is okay for now.
> Thank you for asking! :hugs:


Oh, wow!! I am praying really really hard for you. Wish those labs would come back ASAP!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I just noticed your post. I have been a bit absent since the start of Spring semester, and I'm having a hard time keeping track of whose thread I was following!
> 
> My PTH levels were all on a different scale.
> My surgery was 8/5/10
> ...


Just love this post, Lavender!! Right on!! Love it, love it! A constant reminder to us all that it is not all about doctoring. There are other elements at play here and very important elements! Total body and mind healing!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Just love this post, Lavender!! Right on!! Love it, love it! A constant reminder to us all that it is not all about doctoring. There are other elements at play here and very important elements! Total body and mind healing!


I agree! Thank you Lavender, best advice ever.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I agree! Thank you Lavender, best advice ever.


And you, GF!! You go too!! You are the best. What a fighter you are!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Oh, wow!! I am praying really really hard for you. Wish those labs would come back ASAP!


Labs say negative on the Rhuematoid Arthritis, but ANA is still positive, so I am going to see the Rhuematologist next week for further testing to see if I have another autoimmune disorder or if my antibodies are just flared up and 'waiting'...in which case maybe immuno-supressants may be the answer.I don't know, but my urinalysis showed white blood cells and a high amount of bacteria, so he sent off for further analysis on that and prescribed me antibiotics for that and a prescription anti-inflammatory for my aching body. It is crazy how I can 'feel' the antibody flare up all over my body. It is the worst feeling. Thank you soooo much for the prayers


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like you have a lot on your plate! Glad you have a doc who is willing to help you sort all this out! Feel better soon!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> Sounds like you have a lot on your plate! Glad you have a doc who is willing to help you sort all this out! Feel better soon!


Thank you hugs1 Good news is tomorrow's FRIDAY!!! And I have you guys!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Labs say negative on the Rhuematoid Arthritis, but ANA is still positive, so I am going to see the Rhuematologist next week for further testing to see if I have another autoimmune disorder or if my antibodies are just flared up and 'waiting'...in which case maybe immuno-supressants may be the answer.I don't know, but my urinalysis showed white blood cells and a high amount of bacteria, so he sent off for further analysis on that and prescribed me antibiotics for that and a prescription anti-inflammatory for my aching body. It is crazy how I can 'feel' the antibody flare up all over my body. It is the worst feeling. Thank you soooo much for the prayers


Yep; thank God about the RA but ANA "suggests" something for sure.............

If you like, go here to read all about ANA..................
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Yep; thank God about the RA but ANA "suggests" something for sure.............
> 
> If you like, go here to read all about ANA..................
> http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html


Something interesting....my ANA TITER is HOMGENOUS 1:160. 
I looked back at the last 2 ANA TITER's I had done 'before' I had my thyroid removed and they were the same exact reading as it is now.
I am thinking that would have changed since I got 'rid' of the thing that was causing the autoimmune reaction and I could tell my body was calm and better, just like I caould feel when the autoimmune activity started again a couple weeks ago. This is just so strange, I cannot wait to get some answers and find out what is wrong with me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Something interesting....my ANA TITER is HOMGENOUS 1:160.
> I looked back at the last 2 ANA TITER's I had done 'before' I had my thyroid removed and they were the same exact reading as it is now.
> I am thinking that would have changed since I got 'rid' of the thing that was causing the autoimmune reaction and I could tell my body was calm and better, just like I caould feel when the autoimmune activity started again a couple weeks ago. This is just so strange, I cannot wait to get some answers and find out what is wrong with me.


Yeah; wow!! It is not unusual to have more than one autoimmune disease, sadly.

Hope your doc can narrow the field here for you!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My auto-immune issues were at their worst when I was on synthroid after surgery. Just about everything seems to have vanished pretty quickly since I have been on Armour. I think the inadequate thyroid levels set everything off again.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> My auto-immune issues were at their worst when I was on synthroid after surgery. Just about everything seems to have vanished pretty quickly since I have been on Armour. I think the inadequate thyroid levels set everything off again.


My thyroid levels are all good....could this all be that the levothroid is not working well for me? Could a change to Armour be the answer for me too?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> My thyroid levels are all good....could this all be that the levothroid is not working well for me? Could a change to Armour be the answer for me too?


It could mean that.

I just ran across this today:

IN MANY PATIENTS, SYNTHROID ACTUALLY DECREASES THYROID ACTIVITY.

How can taking thyroid hormone impair the cellular response to the thyroid gland? It seems illogical - so, to explain ...

The thyroid gland produces T4 and T3 in an approximate ratio of 2.5:1. T3 is the active thyroid hormone for which every cell in the body has receptors. T4, the storage form of thyroid hormone, circulates and is converted as needed into T3 by the liver, and also to some extent by the kidney and other tissues. An insignificant amount of T4 is converted into reverse T3 (RT3), which has no biological activity, other than that it binds with the T3 receptor sites, thus blocking the action of T3.

Under normal conditions this small percentage of RT3 with respect to T3 creates no problems. However, in a stress response that involves excess cortisol output, the cortisol inhibits the conversion of T4 to T3, while simultaneously favoring the conversion of T4 to RT3. Stress of sufficient intensity or duration results in a RT3 dominance that persists even after the stress passes and the cortisol level falls back to normal. This condition is complicated by the fact that RT3 itself behaves much like cortisol in that it blocks the conversion of T4 to T3.

more.......
http://www.royalrife.com/0103.html

(Can't vouch for credibility but it makes sense to me) I was horribly sick on Synthroid and Levoxyl. Swollen, puffy, fibromyalgia everywhere, depressed, lack luster, you name it.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> It could mean that.
> 
> I just ran across this today:
> 
> ...


That is something else...wow. You come across the most amazing information. I think it's so awesome that all that stuff is out there if we seek it. And how funny it is (sarcasm) that doctors discount us when we walk into their offices with such information. Too bad for that, we'd actually make their jobs easier if they cared to listen most of us. 
Anywho...
Polymyositis and Dermatomyositis is what they are looking at and testing for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> That is something else...wow. You come across the most amazing information. I think it's so awesome that all that stuff is out there if we seek it. And how funny it is (sarcasm) that doctors discount us when we walk into their offices with such information. Too bad for that, we'd actually make their jobs easier if they cared to listen most of us.
> Anywho...
> Polymyositis and Dermatomyositis is what they are looking at and testing for me.


Are you taking Statins or Quinalones for anything? These meds can cause polymyositis and the other in some persons and there happens to be a lot in that group of some persons. Also, Metformin is causing this in "some persons!"


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Are you taking Statins or Quinalones for anything? These meds can cause polymyositis and the other in some persons and there happens to be a lot in that group of some persons. Also, Metformin is causing this in "some persons!"


Nope, only Thyroid meds, Calcium and Magnesium.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Nope, only Thyroid meds, Calcium and Magnesium.


Okay...................that is the first rule-out and I am glad to hear it. Makes life easy when you keep things simple.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Okay...................that is the first rule-out and I am glad to hear it. Makes life easy when you keep things simple.


This is so true! Simple is the good. Thank you as always for being here for me
:hugs:


----------

